# Dooly County Trophy Club Has An Opening



## TPDAWG (Jul 8, 2017)

480-acre club nestled in the middle of 6,500 acres of extensive trophy managed land.

Home of the setting of Georgia Outdoor News 2016 fall fiction story, The Dream Season. Crockett Creek Confessions and the Quest for the Phantom.

Membership = $2,200

For full information including pictures and videos, check out our club website @ www.doolycountytrophyhuntingclub.com


----------

